# Shooting .177" BBs with Dankung 1745s?



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

Does anyone have experience with shooting .177 BBs with Dankung 1745 tubes? I'd like to try it but I'm afraid they'll be a bit too heavy for the ammo. Should I adjust my normal active length to be a bit longer to compensate?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Waaay over powered. Tubes are not as bad about slapping as flats, but you will probably get smacked fair good doing that. Also, it will be just like dry firing, bad or the life of your set up. A lot of shooters use 1632 tubes for BB's. Search Spaghetti tube latex. I think I got mine from Simpleshot. Lots of zip with 1/4'' and lazers with BB's.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

flipgun said:


> Waaay over powered. Tubes are not as bad about slapping as flats, but you will probably get smacked fair good doing that. Also, it will be just like dry firing, bad or the life of your set up. A lot of shooters use 1632 tubes for BB's. Search Spaghetti tube latex. I think I got mine from Simpleshot. Lots of zip with 1/4'' and lazers with BB's.


What he said. I shoot .177 BBs with singled 1632s, not maxed and they shoot great. You can also use some of Simple Shots smallest dipped latex tubes.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

1632 singles - even pseudo can over power BB's. They are so small and easily over-powered - such a fine line. Also try 117B elastic bands.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*1632 singles - 6" active & 1" loops are perfect for BBs and 1/4" too.*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

JTslinger said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Waaay over powered. Tubes are not as bad about slapping as flats, but you will probably get smacked fair good doing that. Also, it will be just like dry firing, bad or the life of your set up. A lot of shooters use 1632 tubes for BB's. Search Spaghetti tube latex. I think I got mine from Simpleshot. Lots of zip with 1/4'' and lazers with BB's.
> ...


With normal active length? Or extended?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *1632 singles - 6" active & 1" loops are perfect for BBs and 1/4" too.*


Pseudo tapered? Or 6" active length singles?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

3danman said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


When shooting BBs, i only go to about 400% elongation as apposed to 500%.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a set that are working nicely with 5/16 steel. I packed all my regular slingshots, but getting the urge to shoot, I put these together. 3 #64s per side, lightweight pouch. I believe even this would be too much for BBs. The rusty steel can attests to their power.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow that office rubber is putting it on that can. That's a testament to how little rubber you actually need. I like that ring shooter Henry!


----------

